# Thông báo > Khiếu nại, tố cáo >  nâng cấp máy phay makino - maycncmini( www.cnc.uyhan.com) có lừa đảo không?

## truongkiet

nội dung như sau:
-vào đầu năm 2017 em có liên lạc với thành viên maycncmini(Trần cường-sdt:0979155342) nhờ nâng cấp máy phay makino lên mach3 (có up lên diễn đàn quá trình làm máy-http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10095-Nang-cap-may-phay-NC-Makino")
-hẹn thời gian hoàn thành là từ 7 đến 10 ngày(tính từ lúc cẩu máy về làm),thỏa thuận là bảo trì lại phần cơ nếu vitme không còn chính xác sẽ thay thế(em chịu chi phí) khi giao máy máy phải chạy ok,sai số dưới 2% nhưng phải hơn 2 tháng sau mới giao máy(do có sự hối thúc và năn nỉ của em)
-máy lấy về chạy sai số rất lớn(2 dem),driver thì cháy liên tục,rồi bắt đầu xuất hiện màn đỗ thừa và đá tiki taka.Trần cường nói là máy này anh ấy không làm,máy do Trần Hùng(sdt:0946489585)-em Trần Cường làm,có vấn đề thì hỏi thằng Hùng đi,hỏi Hùng thì hùng chỉ qua cường.
-Trần Hùng làm máy chạy mach3 mà không biết tí gì về mach3,chỉ biết cầm tuocnovit chọc ngoáy và vặn thôi.đã thế máy không chạy được còn đòi lấy thêm tiền,khi giao máy cho em còn hỏi xin lại đồ điện của em nữa,driver cháy thì đổ thừa:anh chạy kiểu gì mà làm cháy driver
-Trần cường thì:em không biết máy em nhận về cho thằng hùng làm,em không có dính líu gì,em không nhận tiền có gì anh hỏi thằng hùng đi(sao kì vậy ta lúc đầu đứng ra nhận máy giờ lại chối bỏ trách nhiệm)
anh em trên diễn đàn cho em vài lời nhận xét xem như vậy có phải lừa đảo không?văn vẻ e không giỏi nên rất ngại viết bài nhưng em vẫn muốn viết ra để anh em khác không bị giống em khi giao dịch với maycncmini

----------


## Khoa C3

Thảo thuận miệng hay có giấy tờ vậy bác?

----------


## elkun24

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxlzupwaPAs

E thấy chạy ngon rồi mà bác ?

----------


## truongkiet

> Thảo thuận miệng hay có giấy tờ vậy bác?


thỏa thuận miệng và tin nhắn qua face

----------


## truongkiet

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxlzupwaPAs
> 
> E thấy chạy ngon rồi mà bác ?


chạy không chính xác mà chạy được hôm đó hôm sau cháy driver

----------


## maycncmini

> nội dung như sau:
> -vào đầu năm 2017 em có liên lạc với thành viên maycncmini(Trần cường-sdt:0979155342) nhờ nâng cấp máy phay makino lên mach3 (có up lên diễn đàn quá trình làm máy-http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10095-Nang-cap-may-phay-NC-Makino")
> -hẹn thời gian hoàn thành là từ 7 đến 10 ngày(tính từ lúc cẩu máy về làm),thỏa thuận là bảo trì lại phần cơ nếu vitme không còn chính xác sẽ thay thế(em chịu chi phí) khi giao máy máy phải chạy ok,sai số dưới 2% nhưng phải hơn 2 tháng sau mới giao máy(do có sự hối thúc và năn nỉ của em)
> -máy lấy về chạy sai số rất lớn(2 dem),driver thì cháy liên tục,rồi bắt đầu xuất hiện màn đỗ thừa và đá tiki taka.Trần cường nói là máy này anh ấy không làm,máy do Trần Hùng(sdt:0946489585)-em Trần Cường làm,có vấn đề thì hỏi thằng Hùng đi,hỏi Hùng thì hùng chỉ qua cường.
> -Trần Hùng làm máy chạy mach3 mà không biết tí gì về mach3,chỉ biết cầm tuocnovit chọc ngoáy và vặn thôi.đã thế máy không chạy được còn đòi lấy thêm tiền,khi giao máy cho em còn hỏi xin lại đồ điện của em nữa,driver cháy thì đổ thừa:anh chạy kiểu gì mà làm cháy driver
> -Trần cường thì:em không biết máy em nhận về cho thằng hùng làm,em không có dính líu gì,em không nhận tiền có gì anh hỏi thằng hùng đi(sao kì vậy ta lúc đầu đứng ra nhận máy giờ lại chối bỏ trách nhiệm)
> anh em trên diễn đàn cho em vài lời nhận xét xem như vậy có phải lừa đảo không?văn vẻ e không giỏi nên rất ngại viết bài nhưng em vẫn muốn viết ra để anh em khác không bị giống em khi giao dịch với maycncmini



Thứ 1:  ngay từ đầu mr Hùng nhận máy về làm người nhận tiền của bạn là Mr Hùng.
Thứ 2 : Mình chỉ là người bảo lãnh, khi driver có sự cố mình nói bạn chờ nhưng bạn lên forum bêu rếu. Nói thẳng mình éo nhận được gì từ vụ này mà bị vậy lên kệ bà nó
Thứ 3 : 3 motor DC sevro mua dùm bạn đã nói trước nếu bạn mua thì bên này ráp và bên này mua dùm bạn phải trả tiền. Mr Hùng trả tiền để nhận 3 cái đó. Nếu là mình đừng có mơ mình phải trả tiền để lấy 3 motor đó
Thứ 4 : Khi bạn không hài lòng thì đồ ai người lấy bạn thỏa thuận với Mr Hùng để lấy lại tiền rồi giờ còn lên forum la làng
Thứ 5 : Có bộ máy tính cùi của nó bạn còn cậy gần nhà để dành lại không chịu trả
Thứ 6 : Từ 5 cái trên đủ cho thấy bạn là người éo ra gì rồi. Mình không muốn nói nhiều nhân viên cty bạn là người hiểu bạn nhất

----------


## CKD

Theo cái chủ đề bên kia, chưa dám khẳng định ai đúng ai sai.
Nhưng bác maycncmini đứng ra bảo lảnh là do chính bác thừa nhận.

Có thể bác không có lợi trực tiếp gì từ vụ này. Nhưng cho mình hỏi:
1. Không liên quan gì sao lại bảo lảnh?
2. Nếu bác không bảo lảnh thì bác chủ đây có thực hiện việc độ máy với bác Hùng gì đó không?

Trước mắt mình chỉ đặt vấn đề vậy thôi. Vì chỉ mới là lời từ một phía, phía kia thì bảo là không liên quan. Ngoài ra trong quá trình thực hiện còn rất nhiều thoả thuận, chưa nắm rỏ nên tạm vậy đã.

----------

maycncmini

----------


## maycncmini

> Theo cái chủ đề bên kia, chưa dám khẳng định ai đúng ai sai.
> Nhưng bác maycncmini đứng ra bảo lảnh là do chính bác thừa nhận.
> 
> Có thể bác không có lợi trực tiếp gì từ vụ này. Nhưng cho mình hỏi:
> 1. Không liên quan gì sao lại bảo lảnh?
> 2. Nếu bác không bảo lảnh thì bác chủ đây có thực hiện việc độ máy với bác Hùng gì đó không?
> 
> Trước mắt mình chỉ đặt vấn đề vậy thôi. Vì chỉ mới là lời từ một phía, phía kia thì bảo là không liên quan. Ngoài ra trong quá trình thực hiện còn rất nhiều thoả thuận, chưa nắm rỏ nên tạm vậy đã.


Đã bảo lãnh chắc chắn phải có trách nhiệm, vấn đề ở chỗ driver có sự cố mình đã nói với chủ máy chờ thời gian để khắc phục, nhưng điện thoại liên tục bất kể giờ giấc ai mà chịu nổi
Khi không hài lòng thì lấy lại tiền thỏa thuận với nhau rồi giờ còn lên đây nói lừa đảo, tiền lấy lại rồi còn lừa đảo cái gì ? Có bộ máy tính cùi của nó không chịu trả còn la làng

----------


## nhatson

lúc làm viêc ban đầu chắc cú quá mà, ko nghĩ chiều ngược lại, bàn trước chiều ngược lại thì tốt

dù sao nhận hay bảo lãnh ko hoàn thành cũng đáng tiếc

----------


## truongkiet

a đù,giờ lại nói là bảo lãnh,sao từ đầu ko nói vậy,thằng hùng làm được không khi mà chẳng biết gì về mach3.10trieu mua bộ máy tính cùi rẻ quá hả.xin lỗi do lúc đầu ko có làm hợp đồng đàng hoàng nếu có thì lúc đó mệt đó.nhận máy nhận tiền người ta rồi không giao bảo sao người ta ko điện thoại,chơi trò không bắt máy,định trốn luôn.nếu máy chạy ok chắc sẽ nhảy ra nhận của mình làm liền

----------


## Diyodira

Nói gì thì nói, bộ máy tính cùi mà 10 triệu thì không rẽ rồi, nhưng khi nó làm cho cỗ máy nhúc nhích thì không đắt đâu nhé, hai bên đều hiểu sai và làm việc không rõ ràng với nhau nên kết quả như vậy là điều tất nhiên. Rút kinh nghiệm là làm việc trên giấy tờ ký tá hẳn hoi.

----------


## cuongmay

trong vụ này mình thấy không có gì để nói là lừa đảo cả vì người ta đã trả lại tiền cho bác rồi , thế có thể coi là có uy tín . còn việc chế cháo máy mà bị sự cố không khắc phục đuơc hoặc kéo dài tg là chuyện rất thường gặp . còn chuyện ông Hùng nào đó mình nghĩ cũng lv dưới sự chỉ huy của bác Cường thôi,bác cường phải chịu trách nhiẹm .

----------

nbc

----------


## truongkiet

> trong vụ này mình thấy không có gì để nói là lừa đảo cả vì người ta đã trả lại tiền cho bác rồi , thế có thể coi là có uy tín . còn việc chế cháo máy mà bị sự cố không khắc phục đuơc hoặc kéo dài tg là chuyện rất thường gặp . còn chuyện ông Hùng nào đó mình nghĩ cũng lv dưới sự chỉ huy của bác Cường thôi,bác cường phải chịu trách nhiẹm .


máy làm không được xin hỏi bác có lấy tiền lại không,mà em có lấy đủ đâu,mất 10 triệu đó.còn chuyện chế cháo gì em không biết,bên đó là doanh nghiệp chuyên nhận nâng cấp máy,em nâng cấp máy chứ không phải chế,lúc nhận khẳng định ok lắm,làm được hết.đến khi làm thì xem em như chuột bạch thí nghiệm hả.bảo driver không ok,trước giờ chưa chạy qua motor fanuc 10m,ráng đợi em khắc phục đi,lúc bảo khắc phục được rồi anh đưa thêm tiền cho em đi,cũng may là không đưa,máy chạy được khoảng 30 phút lại cháy driver lúc đó lại đổ thừa anh chạy thế đéo nào làm cháy driver của e

----------


## nhatson

> máy làm không được xin hỏi bác có lấy tiền lại không,mà em có lấy đủ đâu,mất 10 triệu đó.còn chuyện chế cháo gì em không biết,bên đó là doanh nghiệp chuyên nhận nâng cấp máy,em nâng cấp máy chứ không phải chế,lúc nhận khẳng định ok lắm,làm được hết.đến khi làm thì xem em như chuột bạch thí nghiệm hả.bảo driver không ok,trước giờ chưa chạy qua motor fanuc 10m,ráng đợi em khắc phục đi,lúc bảo khắc phục được rồi anh đưa thêm tiền cho em đi,cũng may là không đưa,máy chạy được khoảng 30 phút lại cháy driver lúc đó lại đổ thừa anh chạy thế đéo nào làm cháy driver của e


cơ bản đối tác đã khắc phục 1 phần hậu quả , vậy mục đích topic này là gì ah?

----------


## Tuanlm

Nói chung là do bên nhận ko nhận thức đc năng lực hạn chế của mình nên bây giờ uy tín bằng zero. Thất bại này là chung của cả hai bên. Cái quan trọng là giải quyết cái vấn đề của bác chủ máy. 
Em nghĩ bác truongkiet nên mở thớt mới, anh em ghé dzô hỗ trợ để cái máy của bác chạy đc. Cãi cọ trên này thì ko hay lắm.

----------

CKD, Ga con, Gamo, Luyến

----------


## truongkiet

> cơ bản đối tác đã khắc phục 1 phần hậu quả , vậy mục đích topic này là gì ah?


xin ý kiến anh em xem thử làm ăn như vậy có phải lừa đảo không,em chưa khẳng định là maycncmini lừa đảo,và cũng nhằm mục đích nhắc nhở anh em cẩn thận khi nhờ maycncmini nâng cấp máy

----------


## nhatson

> xin ý kiến anh em xem thử làm ăn như vậy có phải lừa đảo không,em chưa khẳng định là maycncmini lừa đảo,và cũng nhằm mục đích nhắc nhở anh em cẩn thận khi nhờ maycncmini nâng cấp máy


 lừa là lấy tiền lặn ko sủi tăm ko làm gì hết 
vụ này  chỉ thấy năng lực/ vấn đề/ chi phí chưa tương xứng thôi

Có gan làm giàu mà, nhận làm phải mạnh miệng người ta mới tin, 1 phần nữa là quá tự tin > chủ quan

b.r

----------

Ga con, Truong2578

----------


## Tuấn

Định nghĩa từ " lừa đảo " :

- Lừa bằng thủ đoạn xảo trá để chiếm lấy của cải, tài sản của người khác
- Làm cho mình hay ai đó tin một điều không phải là sự thật.

Vụ này cả hai bên đều tốn thời gian, công sức, tiền bạc, chả ai được lợi gì cả ...Theo định nghĩa trên thì trường hợp này không thể nói là lừa đảo được ạ.

Tốt nhất là các cụ rủ nhau đi làm chầu bia cho nó hạ hỏa, cùng rút kinh nghiệm cho các vụ sau, cả 2 bên đều mệt mỏi quá rồi, bia thôi, bàn đến thỏa thuận với đúng sai làm quái gì nữa  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

CKD, cnclaivung, Gamo, haignition, Khoa C3, nhatson, solero

----------


## truongkiet

> Định nghĩa từ " lừa đảo " :
> 
> - Lừa bằng thủ đoạn xảo trá để chiếm lấy của cải, tài sản của người khác
> - Làm cho mình hay ai đó tin một điều không phải là sự thật.
> 
> Vụ này cả hai bên đều tốn thời gian, công sức, tiền bạc, chả ai được lợi gì cả ...Theo định nghĩa trên thì trường hợp này không thể nói là lừa đảo được ạ.
> 
> Tốt nhất là các cụ rủ nhau đi làm chầu bia cho nó hạ hỏa, cùng rút kinh nghiệm cho các vụ sau, cả 2 bên đều mệt mỏi quá rồi, bia thôi, bàn đến thỏa thuận với đúng sai làm quái gì nữa


-thủ đoạn là nhận máy của em ,lấy tiền của em ,máy không làm được đổ cho là do người khác làm,tôi không biết gì hết,kiếm thằng kia đi,trong khi thằng kia chẳng biết gì về mach3(làm máy bằng cách nào)
-làm cho em tin là có năng lực làm được máy của em,lúc nói chuyện với em thì khẳng định mọi việc dễ lắm,ăn chắc luôn không vấn đề gì
-nhận bảo trì phần cơ luôn,thay thế vitme nếu không còn sử dụng được(em trả phí)nhưng có làm gì đâu máy nhận về sao thì giao như vậy,máy dơ dáy bẩn thỉu gì đâu
-năng lực bình thường mà cứ cho mình cao siêu,nâng cấp máy mà vitme rơ cũng không biết,driver thì cháy liên tục,động cơ tự mua rồi đổ cho là mua dùm phải trả tiền mua động cơ đây,lúc nhận thì bảo sử dụng driver 29(robot 3t)nhưng lại lắp 28,motor z là dc servo 20M nhưng lại lắp 10M
-đểu nhất là cháy driver z rồi bảo mình cứ cho máy chạy đi,chạy 2 trục x,y được rồi,chạy bằng niềm tin ah,bán hàng trên facebook thì anh bán em nhảy vô khen ngon lắm tốt lắm
-2 anh em này trước chắc cũng đá cho barca hãy sao đó mà chuyền qua lại hay lắm

----------


## CKD

Em cũng là dân độ chế, chế tạo máy.
Quan điểm của em thế này.
- có gắng tư vấn khách hàng dùng hàng new, dù là china. Vì như thế kiểm soát chất lượng ok hơn. Người làm đảm bảo cho khách hàng tốt hơn và cũng giảm rủi ro cho mình hơn.
- nếu khách hàng vẫn yêu cầu dùng hàng cũ, hoặc vì chi phí. Ok vẫn phải làm thôi, nhưng phân tích rỏ rủi ro và khách hàng ok về rủi ro thì mới làm.
- nếu phải độ chế thiết bị thì, với điện và điện tử. Cái gì em đã làm rồi thì quất, tất nhiên có phân tích rủi ro với khách như trên. Việc gì em chưa làm thì cũng nói rỏ với khách, rủi ro cùng chịu. Người mất công người mất của, nếu ok thì khách có thiết bị, mình có điều kiện trải nghiệm. Làm không công, có người bỏ $ ra để mình nghiên cứu thực nghiệm, quá tuyệt, lời lãi gì ở đây. Nhưng không phải cái gì mình cũng ta đây, phải cân nhắc năng lực, kiến thức, kinh nghiệm bản thân dữ lắm. Những phi vụ thế này, trước giờ em chưa thất bại, có chăng là mất nhiều thời gian hơn kế hoạch nhiều.

Tựu chung lại là để giữ uy tín bản thân thường em dự trù rủi ro khá cao. Khi không hoàn thành thì không những chỉ bô bô tôi chịu trách nhiệm mà còn phạt hợp đồng.
Còn khi không phân tích chi cả, ok là quất là thứ đã nằm trong tầm tay, chiến ngay lụm lúa.

Nói vậy thôi chứ khách hàng chưa chắc không có lỗi trong mọi thất bại.
Khách hàng kỳ vọng, dù đã được tư vấn tận tình, dù biết có rủi ro thất bại nhưng vẫn nuôi kỳ vọng. Đế khi thất vọng thì thay đổi thây độ, đòi hỏi truy cứu trách nhiệm dù trước đó cư nằng nặc đòi làm, thất bại anh chịu bla bla...
Loại khách hàng thế này, mình gặp cũng không ít. May mắn là mình làm việc đều có đủ hồ sơ lưu, dù trao đổi miệng nhưng sau đó đều có xác nhận lại qua sms hoặc email. Nên dù khó và chậm thì vẫn vượt qua được.

Quay lại chủ đề, cái mà em thấy không hay nhất là cách hành văn của cả 2. Em không quan trọng hai bên đã điện thoại với nhau những gì. Nhưng ở nơi công cộng thì việc dùng lời lẽ để đề cao bản thân phải luôn được chú trọng. Có thể chọc ngoái chút.... Nhưng nếu vì nóng giận mà xa đà, dùng lời lẻ hạ thấp người khác rồi hạ luôn bản thân mình cũng chẵng hay gì.
Kế nữa là không xác định được hai bên đã thoả thuận những gì. Nên khó xác định được ai lỗi nhiều hơn.
Về bác maycncmini thì trong việc này đến mức này, mình thấy bác ấy thiếu trách nhiệm với khách hàng và chính bản thân của bác ấy. Đã không đánh giá đúng khã năng của bản thân, do chủ quan hay thiếu kinh nghiệm gì đó. Dẫn tới khác phục hậu quả không xong. Mà rủi ro kiểu này thì dân độ chế ít nhiều đều gsợ phải. Có chăng khác nhau ở cách giải quyết.

----------

Ga con, Gamo, maingocthi310, Tuanlm

----------


## 9Sight

Hì,
Em nghĩ các bác bớt nóng.
Các bác cãi nhau thì cả 2 ông đều thiệt cả.
Bây giờ bác truongkiet thì ôm em máy trục trặc mà bác Cường thì cũng chả làm được gì. 
Thôi thì bác truongkiet cứ đưa vđề máy móc lên bên May phay CNC để anh em cùng check xem thực sự nó lỗi gì.
Sau đó tư vấn bác phương án giải quyết hiệu quả nhất.
Còn máy không chạy thì sợ, chứ máy chạy không chính xác ( với kiểu điều khiển mach3 và đồ bãi) thì hỏng đâu thay đấy, sai đâu sửa đấy, trong tầm tay anh em diễn đàn thôi. Bác cứ đưa vấn đề lên, có thể anh em sẽ có người giúp bác.

Về bác Cường thì thoai, lỡ đứng ra bảo lãnh rồi thì cứ xem phương án bên bác truongkiet thế nào, rồi hỗ trợ chút cho tròn trách nhiệm ( không có hỗ trợ chi phí vì bác cường không được hưởng lợi nhuận). Nếu bác cường cần mua gì để nâng cấp sửa chữa thì bác chỉ trỏ hộ, lỗi đoán ở đâu thì bác tư vấn cho bác truongkiet.

Còn lên diễn đàn bảo nhau lừa đảo, chả được cái gì, cãi nhau ỏm tỏi. Nếu đủ bằng chứng ra công an mà kiện. 

Nhưng chủ yếu việc cần làm là giúp bác truongkiet có con máy mà làm ăn tiếp.

Em có mấy ý kiến nhỏ,
HoangLt

----------

Ga con, Gamo

----------


## hoahong102

mình thấy đây là đủ rồi
- 1 là bạn "trường kiệt" chiu thiệt thòi là thấy rõ, giờ anh em ai có kỹ ai có kỹ năng thì tư vấn hoặc gián tiếp hoặc trực tiếp khắc phục cho bạn ấy...giúp bạn ấy sớm dùng được máy chứ ko nhẽ ôm mớ sắt vụn ngắm.
- 2 là mục đích cảnh báo, làm giảm uy tín bạn cnc mini cũng không cần thêm nữa ...người ta sai đến đâu anh em biết cả mà!
************Diễn đàn là nơi chia sẽ hỗ trợ nha, để cùng nhau đi lên... đây mới là mục tiêu cao cả!

----------

Ga con, Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> mình thấy đây là đủ rồi
> - 1 là bạn "trường kiệt" chiu thiệt thòi là thấy rõ, giờ anh em ai có kỹ ai có kỹ năng thì tư vấn hoặc gián tiếp hoặc trực tiếp khắc phục cho bạn ấy...giúp bạn ấy sớm dùng được máy chứ ko nhẽ ôm mớ sắt vụn ngắm.
> - 2 là mục đích cảnh báo, làm giảm uy tín bạn cnc mini cũng không cần thêm nữa ...người ta sai đến đâu anh em biết cả mà!
> ************Diễn đàn là nơi chia sẽ hỗ trợ nha, để cùng nhau đi lên... đây mới là mục tiêu cao cả!


chiến tranh là động lực ptrien mờ 
cái thứ chúng ta chém gió, chia sẻ cao cả ban đầu mục đích cũng phục vụ cho cuộc chiến tình báo mờ

nhưng mà chiến sao thì chiến, cũng cần theo nhửng quy ước

----------


## Gamo

Giải trí cho các bác hạ hỏa, trong phần mềm bọn em cũng giống bác truongkiet va maycncmini: sales vẽ ra thật là vĩ đại, khách hàng mô tả một đằng, kết quả ra 1 nẻo

----------

biết tuốt, CNC abc, Ga con, Tuanlm

----------


## truongkiet

> Em cũng là dân độ chế, chế tạo máy.
> Quan điểm của em thế này.
> - có gắng tư vấn khách hàng dùng hàng new, dù là china. Vì như thế kiểm soát chất lượng ok hơn. Người làm đảm bảo cho khách hàng tốt hơn và cũng giảm rủi ro cho mình hơn.
> - nếu khách hàng vẫn yêu cầu dùng hàng cũ, hoặc vì chi phí. Ok vẫn phải làm thôi, nhưng phân tích rỏ rủi ro và khách hàng ok về rủi ro thì mới làm.
> - nếu phải độ chế thiết bị thì, với điện và điện tử. Cái gì em đã làm rồi thì quất, tất nhiên có phân tích rủi ro với khách như trên. Việc gì em chưa làm thì cũng nói rỏ với khách, rủi ro cùng chịu. Người mất công người mất của, nếu ok thì khách có thiết bị, mình có điều kiện trải nghiệm. Làm không công, có người bỏ $ ra để mình nghiên cứu thực nghiệm, quá tuyệt, lời lãi gì ở đây. Nhưng không phải cái gì mình cũng ta đây, phải cân nhắc năng lực, kiến thức, kinh nghiệm bản thân dữ lắm. Những phi vụ thế này, trước giờ em chưa thất bại, có chăng là mất nhiều thời gian hơn kế hoạch nhiều.
> 
> Tựu chung lại là để giữ uy tín bản thân thường em dự trù rủi ro khá cao. Khi không hoàn thành thì không những chỉ bô bô tôi chịu trách nhiệm mà còn phạt hợp đồng.
> Còn khi không phân tích chi cả, ok là quất là thứ đã nằm trong tầm tay, chiến ngay lụm lúa.
> 
> ...


em đồng ý với bác CKD,nhưng em chẳng nhận được sự tư vấn nào cả,em làm bên cơ khí em cũng biết những vấn đề bác nói,khách hàng của em thì em tư vấn theo cách em làm em chịu trách nhiệm,em nói như vậy không được mà cứ bắt em theo ý khách thì khách tự chịu thôi,mà em làm không được em sẽ không nhận.
đằng này xem em làm chuột bạch thí nghiệm em mất tiền mất thời gian mà chẳng được gì,em nâng cấp máy có trả tiền hẳn hoi đâu phải nhờ vả làm dùm đâu.mà lúc đầu nhận máy của em sao không nói là nhận dùm thằng Hùng,nếu mà thằng Hùng nhận em sẽ không làm(biết gì đâu mà làm),đến lúc máy không làm được lại đổ cho thằng Hùng như vậy là sao

----------


## truongkiet

em đặt 3 bộ Hbs rồi,em tự cứu lấy mình vậy.
em đồng ý diễn đàn là nơi học hỏi chia sẽ nhưng cũng kèm theo đó là mục mua bán và dịch vụ,maycncmini làm dịch vụ em sử dụng dịch vụ em trả tiền nhưng dịch vụ không đúng như thỏa thuận,chối bỏ trach1 nhiệm và đổ lỗi cho người khác.em chưa từng nói nặng nói nhẹ maycncmini một câu nào,máy của em tiền của em mà em phải năn nỉ lấy về.đề xuất hướng giải quyết cho xong con máy thì ngó lơ

----------


## nhatson

> Giải trí cho các bác hạ hỏa, trong phần mềm bọn em cũng giống bác truongkiet va maycncmini: sales vẽ ra thật là vĩ đại, khách hàng mô tả một đằng, kết quả ra 1 nẻo


roài tui biết con ser do nhà ông roài nha kaka

----------


## hoahong102

Hu HU, anh kiều lừa em đưa em có mấy triệu mỹ đồng hà

----------


## truongkiet

em bị chặn rồi

----------

Mạnh Tường

----------


## Tuan Kieu

đóng topic này được rồi . thấy cũng nên hoà giải thôi .Chẳng ai được lợi cái gì từ vụ này cả .
 :Smile:

----------


## truongkiet

> đóng topic này được rồi . thấy cũng nên hoà giải thôi .Chẳng ai được lợi cái gì từ vụ này cả .


em chẳng được lợi gì,thậm chí còn thiệt hại cũng vì sự kém năng lực và làm việc gian dối của maycncmini,em lập topic này chỉ để người nào muốn nhờ maycncmini nâng cấp máy thì nên thận trọng,chứ trên này nhiều bác biết mà không lên tiếng thì tội người không biết lắm

----------


## dungtb

Các bác cứ bình tĩnh đừng nóng , mọi việc đâu còn có đó mà . Nếu hỏng driver thì thay thế , còn về độ chính xác thì kiểm tra vít me , mòn thì thay thôi chứ đâu có gì đâu

----------


## truongkiet

> Các bác cứ bình tĩnh đừng nóng , mọi việc đâu còn có đó mà . Nếu hỏng driver thì thay thế , còn về độ chính xác thì kiểm tra vít me , mòn thì thay thôi chứ đâu có gì đâu


driver không đạt,độ ổn định kém thì thay bao nhiêu con cũng vậy

----------


## emptyhb

> driver không đạt,độ ổn định kém thì thay bao nhiêu con cũng vậy


Nếu bác không yêu cầu tốc độ nhanh thì mua mấy con hibrid servo và hộp số em nghĩ dư sức kéo + rẻ hơn mấy cái dc servo kia là chắc

----------


## truongkiet

> Nếu bác không yêu cầu tốc độ nhanh thì mua mấy con hibrid servo và hộp số em nghĩ dư sức kéo + rẻ hơn mấy cái dc servo kia là chắc


maycncmini khẳng định mấy em hbs kéo không nổi gắn vô không chạy được

----------


## nhatson

> maycncmini khẳng định mấy em hbs kéo không nổi gắn vô không chạy được


dùng dong motor mặt bích 110, drive 220V nhưng dùng biến áp cách ly hạ xuống 120V chạy cho bền
http://www.leadshine.com/productdeta...el=ES-MH342200

----------


## truongkiet

quất 1 bộ 20n.m với 2 bộ 12n.m rồi

----------


## Gamo

Hmm, mà con máy cụ Tuấn Hỏi tổng 7 tấn, kéo bằng step 86 thường chạy tốt mà, chẳng lẽ con Makino dàn cơ ẹ tới mức chạy ko nổi sao?

----------


## truongkiet

> Hmm, mà con máy cụ Tuấn Hỏi tổng 7 tấn, kéo bằng step 86 thường chạy tốt mà, chẳng lẽ con Makino dàn cơ ẹ tới mức chạy ko nổi sao?


con máy e nâng bàn chứ ko phải xuống z,em mua động cơ có moment tuóng đương với động cơ cũ

----------

Gamo

----------


## Diyodira

> quất 1 bộ 20n.m với 2 bộ 12n.m rồi


mấy con này  vítme bước rất nhỏ nên X, Y thì hbs thoải mái, còn Z thì không dễ ăn, nên chơi mấy em servopack đời cũ chẳng hạn mitubishi J cho rẽ, 1kw qua giảm tốc nữa thì may ra.

tui lên mấy em như vầy rồi, chơi theo kiểu nhà nghèo toàn step 5pha autonic, sanyodenky nhặt được cái nào chém đại cái đó, chạy miệt mài mấy năm và em nó là lao động chính, cá nhân cảm thấy tuyệt vời hơn fanuc.
khi mua lựa kỹ dàn cơ phải còn ngon thì khỏi phải lo sai số.
tks

----------

Gamo

----------


## Ga con

> maycncmini khẳng định mấy em hbs kéo không nổi gắn vô không chạy được


Nói thế thì nhầm to.
Về chuyện moment khỏe, ít hao điện thì không con nào qua nổi step.
Cụ đừng tiếc công suất là chạy hết. Trục z tính ra hơi nặng thì chọn giảm tốc cao hơn chút ok (cụ đang truyền dây đai, giảm thêm một chút nữa bằng cách giảm bánh đai truyền).

Nếu 20-12-12nm mà HBS thì ok rồi, còn nếu là step thường thì thiếu (step tq thông số cũng ảo, trừ hao còn 70% là được).

Thanks.

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ tháo mô tơ ra. Dùng tay nắm cây vitme vặn xem nó có xoay được ko. Nếu được thì 8Nm chạy được. Còn ko thì 12Nm...
Nặng nữa thì 20. Quên ông Uy hân đi, tự xử luôn cho rồi. Ngày trước xem ông ấy lắp cái gối đỡ tự lựa rồi mà còn thuê ông ấy nữa thi cũng đáng đời lắm.

----------


## hoahong102

tưởng bàn nâng nó có 2 cái ben thủy lực trợ lực thì làm gì đến mức nặng lắm nhỉ, hay cơ cấu trợ lực kém rùi?

----------


## Luyến

> quất 1 bộ 20n.m với 2 bộ 12n.m rồi


Động cơ gì ah? Step, lai sẻrvo, hay ac sẻrvo ah

Em làm mấy cái máy băng vuông và mang cá bàn nặng nặng phết kiểu này em thấy 12Nm cho XY 20Nm cho Z là sẽ đói lực á. Sau này chắc bác chủ chạy dc ổn định trong khoảng dưới 1000mm/p ah. Máy em khổ máy nhỏ hơn máy của bác chủ kha khá trục XY chạy step 20Nm cố gắng lắm em cho chạy 1500mm/p thế mà mỗi tháng vui lên nó mất bước 1-2 lần là em khổ roiif xác định chơi đồ tầu chỉ ăn 1/2 công suất thoii.

----------


## truongkiet

> Động cơ gì ah? Step, lai sẻrvo, hay ac sẻrvo ah
> 
> Em làm mấy cái máy băng vuông và mang cá bàn nặng nặng phết kiểu này em thấy 12Nm cho XY 20Nm cho Z là sẽ đói lực á. Sau này chắc bác chủ chạy dc ổn định trong khoảng dưới 1000mm/p ah. Máy em khổ máy nhỏ hơn máy của bác chủ kha khá trục XY chạy step 20Nm cố gắng lắm em cho chạy 1500mm/p thế mà mỗi tháng vui lên nó mất bước 1-2 lần là em khổ roiif xác định chơi đồ tầu chỉ ăn 1/2 công suất thoii.


em chơi hbs.z thì có giảm tốc đai 1:2  chắc ok

----------


## truongkiet

> tưởng bàn nâng nó có 2 cái ben thủy lực trợ lực thì làm gì đến mức nặng lắm nhỉ, hay cơ cấu trợ lực kém rùi?


nâng bàn làm gì có trợ lực,chỉ sử dụng 2 cây vitme nâng thôi,có kèm thắng từ hãm bàn đứng im thôi

----------


## Diyodira

thấy mấy bác nói thì mình hình dung là toàn đồ ăn gian công suất thôi, cỡ con makino của bác chủ (xác 2.5t) mình phán thông số chuẩn mà mình hay gặp luôn nè: Z 6.5N, XY 4.5N.  Servo Siemens.
tks

----------


## terminaterx300

> nâng bàn làm gì có trợ lực,chỉ sử dụng 2 cây vitme nâng thôi,có kèm thắng từ hãm bàn đứng im thôi


có bản nâng bàn có đối trọng kéo xích từ bàn ra phía sau cơ, nhưng mà hiếm, đa phần là ko có.

bên xưởng có 1 con makino nâng bàn. XY servo 2kW, còn Z chạy servo 3kW. trục Z có 2 cây vitme lận, kéo bằng pulley đai răng bản cả tấc.

----------


## truongkiet

> thấy mấy bác nói thì mình hình dung là toàn đồ ăn gian công suất thôi, cỡ con makino của bác chủ (xác 2.5t) mình phán thông số chuẩn mà mình hay gặp luôn nè: Z 6.5N, XY 4.5N.  Servo Siemens.
> tks


xác 4,5 tấn,xy động cơ 12n.m,z23n.m

----------


## Diyodira

> xác 4,5 tấn,xy động cơ 12n.m,z23n.m


Má ơi nặng vãi, máy hành trình được nhiêu bác?

----------


## Ga con

Bình thường mà anh, tầm hành trình đó thì là nhẹ đó ợ.

Bên xưởng e xài con máy Yoshida Fanuc 10M, hành trình 600*400, máy nhìn rất gọn nhưng nặng hơn 5 tấn rồi. Bàn XY chạy motor có 5M à, Z 10M có đối trọng. Tất cả các trục chạy băng hộp vít me bước 10 hết, XY chạy G0 chừng 10-12.000mm/p.

Thanks.

----------


## truongkiet

> Má ơi nặng vãi, máy hành trình được nhiêu bác?


hành trình 850x450x400

----------


## CKD

Em nghĩ bác chủ mở chủ đề mới để tập trung việc độ chế hơn ạ.
Chủ đề này giải quyết gút mắc cả 2 thôi ạ.

----------


## hanasimitai

tại sao cái thằng bỏ tiền ra mua mà khổ thế. Nếu không lấy được tiền thì bác chủ cứ khóc cho nó nhẹ người.

----------

maycncmini

----------


## maycncmini

> tại sao cái thằng bỏ tiền ra mua mà khổ thế. Nếu không lấy được tiền thì bác chủ cứ khóc cho nó nhẹ người.


Lấy rồi mà vẫn khóc thì sao ta ?

----------


## nhatson

> Lấy rồi mà vẫn khóc thì sao ta ?


giải quyết hậu quả là trách nhiệm hay là ban ơn ợ?

----------


## maycncmini

> giải quyết hậu quả là trách nhiệm hay là ban ơn ợ?


Người không ngại ngày đêm khắc phục hậu quả, người muốn đạp đi thì tính sao ? thôi bỏ đi đỡ mệt đầu

----------


## truongkiet

> Người không ngại ngày đêm khắc phục hậu quả, người muốn đạp đi thì tính sao ? thôi bỏ đi đỡ mệt đầu


không ngại ngày đêm chối bỏ trách nhiệm

----------


## maycncmini

> không ngại ngày đêm chối bỏ trách nhiệm





> a cường ơi,e muốn trả cho anh 3 bộ dc servo này,lòng kiên nhẫn em hết rồi,máy làm quá lâu,làm xong thì chạy không chính xác,chưa chạy được gì thì giờ lại cháy driver,hẹn đem về sửa đem lắp lại cũng không thấy,điện thoại thì không bắt máy,giờ anh muốn gì a nói luôn đi,a làm vậy mất uy tín quá


Câu nói trên của bạn đủ để người ta không còn động lực.

----------


## Nam CNC

Cái thớt này còn lâu lắm mới đóng được , sau vụ này thì tự mỗi người có xem qua biết quyết định thế nào rồi . Thôi đừng ăn miếng trả miếng làm gì.


Công nhận hôm nay bác Hentai có chút tỉnh táo , nhận định 1 câu chính xác .

----------


## truongkiet

> Câu nói trên của bạn đủ để người ta không còn động lực.


một kẻ không dám đứng ra nhận trách nhiệm thì có nói gì cũng vậy

----------


## maycncmini

> một kẻ không dám đứng ra nhận trách nhiệm thì có nói gì cũng vậy


Một thằng làm còn một thằng phá thì ngu gì mà đứng ra chịu trách nhiệm

----------


## truongkiet

> Một thằng làm còn một thằng phá thì ngu gì mà đứng ra chịu trách nhiệm


ah 2 anh em thằng làm thằng phá hả,ghê thật.xem như bị chó cắn hay dậm cứt vậy

----------


## maycncmini

> ah 2 anh em thằng làm thằng phá hả,ghê thật.xem như bị chó cắn hay dậm cứt vậy


Mày muốn phá để được nhận lại tiền tao ngu gì mà làm để cho mày phá
Tiền mày đã lấy giờ còn la làng, số tiền lấy lại là tự mày đưa ra, khi nó lên dỡ đồ mày giữ lại bộ máy tính vậy ai mới là lừa đảo

----------


## ktshung

Mình đề nghị Admin khóa chủ đề này lại, những thứ cần nói đã nói hết rồi, cũng đã hiều hết rồi. Giờ đến đoạn quăng văn hóa vào mặt nhau nên thôi ....

----------


## truongkiet

> Mày muốn phá để được nhận lại tiền tao ngu gì mà làm để cho mày phá
> Tiền mày đã lấy giờ còn la làng, số tiền lấy lại là tự mày đưa ra, khi nó lên dỡ đồ mày giữ lại bộ máy tính vậy ai mới là lừa đảo


bắt đầu cãi chày cãi cối.tao không cho mày nuốt tiền thì mày chịu nhả số tiền còn lại ah.thế lúc nhận máy sao mày nói mày nhận,giờ làm không được lại đổ cho thằng em mày trong khi nó có biết gì về mach3 không mà đòi làm.2 anh em mày thông đồng với nhau,giờ tìm mọi cách đổ lỗi cho người khác,dám làm không dám nhận.mày còn nói anh em trên này đố kị mày,mà mày có tài năng mẹ gì đâu mà đố kị

----------


## maycncmini

> bắt đầu cãi chày cãi cối.tao không cho mày nuốt tiền thì mày chịu nhả số tiền còn lại ah.thế lúc nhận máy sao mày nói mày nhận,giờ làm không được lại đổ cho thằng em mày trong khi nó có biết gì về mach3 không mà đòi làm.2 anh em mày thông đồng với nhau,giờ tìm mọi cách đổ lỗi cho người khác,dám làm không dám nhận.mày còn nói anh em trên này đố kị mày,mà mày có tài năng mẹ gì đâu mà đố kị


DM, tao nói lại 1 lần nữa, tao éo nhận được lợi ích gì từ vụ này, cách nói chuyện của mày thấy ghét lên tao kệ m mày, ngu thì nắng nghe người ta chỉ ,lại còn tỏ ra nguy hiểm.
Anh em nào nhận lên điện chạy con này thì nhớ lấy, tránh khi giao máy xong về nhà lại báo hư này nọ. 
Tao không có thời gian để đi cãi nhau với những cái mà mình đã làm và đang được sử dụng hiệu quả.
Tao éo có tài năng gì mà có thằng ngu nhờ làm mới lạ ...

----------


## truongkiet

> DM, tao nói lại 1 lần nữa, tao éo nhận được lợi ích gì từ vụ này, cách nói chuyện của mày thấy ghét lên tao kệ m mày, ngu thì nắng nghe người ta chỉ ,lại còn tỏ ra nguy hiểm.
> Anh em nào nhận lên điện chạy con này thì nhớ lấy, tránh khi giao máy xong về nhà lại báo hư này nọ. 
> Tao không có thời gian để đi cãi nhau với những cái mà mình đã làm và đang được sử dụng hiệu quả.
> Tao éo có tài năng gì mà có thằng ngu nhờ làm mới lạ ...


đó thấy chưa,tối ngày sủa oang oang lên tao đéo nhận được lợi ích gì.đồ làm ko đạt đổ thừa người ta phá,mày đâu dám nhận trách nhiệm về những gì mày gây ra.tao ko rỗi hơi đi phá mày.mà lắng chứ ko phải nắng.ah mà thằng hùng nó thừa nhận với tao là máy con máy mày làm bán người ta cũng chạy sai tè le.tao điện thoại vợ mày bắt máy thì: anh ơi khổ lắm máy làm hoài không được kiểu này lỗ vốn rồi,anh tha cho em đi.ah đệch vậy là sao làm không nỗi nổ cho cố rồi nhận về không làm được.tao như mày tao nhục chết mẹ.ở đó mà đi đỗ lỗi cho người khác

----------


## cuongmay

> giải quyết hậu quả là trách nhiệm hay là ban ơn ợ?


Làm không đươc thì trả tiền,mình nghĩ đó là làm theo thỏa thuận chứ không phải ban ơn hay giai quyết hậu quả gì cả . Tới đây đúng ra phải kết thúc rồi mà bạn truongkiet còn lôi lên đây để bôi nhọ người ta thì đúng là bẩn người ta 1 bẩn mình 10.

----------


## truongkiet

> Làm không đươc thì trả tiền,mình nghĩ đó là làm theo thỏa thuận chứ không phải ban ơn hay giai quyết hậu quả gì cả . Tới đây đúng ra phải kết thúc rồi mà bạn truongkiet còn lôi lên đây để bôi nhọ người ta thì đúng là bẩn người ta 1 bẩn mình 10.


làm ko được thì trả tiền,ok.vấn đề là cứ chối cãi không nhận máy do mình làm,đỗ lỗi cho người khác phá.mà có đồng ý trả tiền không khi mà mình không đồng ý mất không 10tr.mà mình chưa từng đặt điều nói sai sự thật mà bạn nói mình bôi nhọ.lúc đầu đứng ra thuoqng lượng nhận máy mình làm lúc làm ko được thì bảo ko phải mình làm như vậy là sao

----------


## CNC PRO

1. Các bạn đều là những người đã trưởng thành. Xin hãy hành xử và phát ngôn sao cho xứng với tuổi tác của các bạn. Tôi còn nhỏ tuổi, không muốn nhắc nhở thẳng thắn những vấn đề thế này.


2. Sự vụ từ đầu đến giờ, vẫn đôi co qua lại, lý do này nọ rồi cũng chẵng đi đến hồi kết. Theo trình tự tôi thấy sự việc có phần lỗi của cả 2. Xin được nhắc lại một số nội dung, hy vọng sẽ là kinh nghiệm cho những người khác.
Dù là làm việc lớn hay nhỏ, đừng quá lơ là trong các thỏa thuận. Tối thiểu các thỏa thuận phải được lưu lại dưới dạng tin nhắn, với đầy đủ nội dung và trách nhiệm của các bên liên quan. Tốt hơn là nên có dạng văn bản hoàn chỉnh dù là file word hoặc email, tốt hơn nữa là giấy trắng mực đen. Điều này không chắc mang lại nhiều lợi ích khi kiện tụng, nhưng nó là căn cứ để đôi bên có thể đàm phán sau khi giao dịch không thành công.Các điều khoản nên rỏ ràng. Đừng sợ phiền hà, hãy nghĩ về các rủi ro có thể gặp phải và cùng thỏa thuận phương pháp giải quyết. Cả việc hoàn thành chậm tiến độ, không đạt chất lượng, hủy hợp đồng v.v... Các điều khoản càng rỏ ràng càng thể hiện rỏ trách nhiểm của cả hai bên, đồng thời tránh những tranh cãi không có lợi nếu nhở hợp đồng thất bại.Khi cảnh báo, hoặc kêu gọi sự ủng hộ từ cộng đồng. Việc đầu tiên của người viết là *GIỮ BÌNH TỈNH*, dùng lời lẽ trung lập để không đưa mình vào thế bị công kích vì dùng lời khiếm nhã. Người khác có thể làm điều càn quấy, nhưng đừng vì thế mà mình tự cho mình cái quyền làm điều quấy như họ. Khi mình sai thì mình không thể nói người khác sai. Ngoài ra, nên có những dẫn chứng, bằng chứng thuyết phục.Các bạn cùng tham gia cũng nên suy xét kỹ trước khi có ý kiến. Đừng xem thường diễn đàn cũng như mạng xã hội. Mỗi lời bạn viết ra có hàng nghìn, hàng vạn người sẽ xem qua. Nó thể hiện đúng bản chất con người của chúng ta. Chúng ta có thể tự tin mình đúng, mình hay, mình hoàn hảo. Nhưng không thể ép những người đọc qua nội dung đều nghĩ như thế. Chính những gì các bạn thể hiện, nó sẽ làm cho người đọc nghĩ thế nào về bạn.

3. Trở lại vấn đề của maycncmini & truongkiet
Cả hai vẫn đã kích qua lại mà không đưa ra được bất kỳ bằng chứng nào về giao dịch của mình, nên không thể kết luận được cụ thể vấn đề là thế nào. Thông qua nội dung các bài viết ờ các chủ đề. Có thể tóm lượt thế này.
Bạn maycncmini có nhận, bảo lãnh (đã thừa nhận) nâng cấp máy cnc cho bạn truongkiet.Ban truongkiet phản ánh là máy sau khi nâng cấp chạy có dung sai lớn, ngoài ra các driver thường xuyên báo lỗi, thậm chí cả cháy nổ.Hai bên đã có nhiều trao đổi ngoài diễn đàn, khi chính thức phản ánh trên diễn đàn thì bạn maycncmini chối bỏ trách nhiệm đã nhận/bảo lãnh nâng cấp máy với nhiều lý do.Hai bên có nhiều lời qua tiếng lại với nội dung chỉ trích và dùng nhiều từ khiếm nhã.

Đây là nhận định riêng của tôi, trong suốt quá trình theo dõi cà hai thành viên (không riêng gì chủ đề này).
maycncmini không xem trọng những gì được thể hiện trên diễn đàn. Cụ thể đã từng vi phạm nội quy mua/bán trên diễn đàn. Dù bất kỳ lý do gì, hành động này vẫn không được chấp nhận vì không tuân thủ nội quy và tự mình xem nhẹ uy tín hành động & lời nói của chính bản thân mình.maycncmini quy chụp người sử dụng máy cố tình phá hỏng máy nhằm hủy bỏ thỏa thuận là thiếu cơ sở. Vì trong việc này cả hai đều là người bị thiệt hai từ việc nâng cấp máy không thành thế này.việc chối bỏ trách nhiệm bản thân dù với bất kỳ lý do gì đều khó được thông cảm.việc thiếu kềm chế, dùng nhiều lời lẽ khiếm nhả dù với bất kỳ lý do gì đều vi phạm nội quy, gây mất thiện cảm với người theo dõi.các thành viên khi tham gia ý kiến nên dùng thái độ trung lập, khách quan. Đừng vì các mối quan hệ cá nhân mà đưa ra những nhận định chủ quan. Càng làm cho vấn đề xa hơn.

Các bên nên bình tỉnh và tìm hướng giải quyết có lợi nhất.
Chủ đề vẫn được mở, nhưng bất kỳ vi phạm nào về cách dùng từ (nếu tái phạm) sẽ được xử lý nghiêm kèm theo là thông báo cảnh cáo chính thức.

----------


## maycncmini

> đó thấy chưa,tối ngày sủa oang oang lên tao đéo nhận được lợi ích gì.đồ làm ko đạt đổ thừa người ta phá,mày đâu dám nhận trách nhiệm về những gì mày gây ra.tao ko rỗi hơi đi phá mày.mà lắng chứ ko phải nắng.ah mà thằng hùng nó thừa nhận với tao là máy con máy mày làm bán người ta cũng chạy sai tè le.tao điện thoại vợ mày bắt máy thì: anh ơi khổ lắm máy làm hoài không được kiểu này lỗ vốn rồi,anh tha cho em đi.ah đệch vậy là sao làm không nỗi nổ cho cố rồi nhận về không làm được.tao như mày tao nhục chết mẹ.ở đó mà đi đỗ lỗi cho người khác


Đừng có tìm cách ly gián nha bạn, bạn tìm được con máy nào chạy sai tè le cho mình coi coi, những câu nói trên không có trong từ điển của vợ tao nha bạn, không nhận được lợi ích mắc mớ gì kêu lỗ vốn

----------


## maycncmini

> 1. Các bạn đều là những người đã trưởng thành. Xin hãy hành xử và phát ngôn sao cho xứng với tuổi tác của các bạn. Tôi còn nhỏ tuổi, không muốn nhắc nhở thẳng thắn những vấn đề thế này.
> 
> 
> 2. Sự vụ từ đầu đến giờ, vẫn đôi co qua lại, lý do này nọ rồi cũng chẵng đi đến hồi kết. Theo trình tự tôi thấy sự việc có phần lỗi của cả 2. Xin được nhắc lại một số nội dung, hy vọng sẽ là kinh nghiệm cho những người khác.
> Dù là làm việc lớn hay nhỏ, đừng quá lơ là trong các thỏa thuận. Tối thiểu các thỏa thuận phải được lưu lại dưới dạng tin nhắn, với đầy đủ nội dung và trách nhiệm của các bên liên quan. Tốt hơn là nên có dạng văn bản hoàn chỉnh dù là file word hoặc email, tốt hơn nữa là giấy trắng mực đen. Điều này không chắc mang lại nhiều lợi ích khi kiện tụng, nhưng nó là căn cứ để đôi bên có thể đàm phán sau khi giao dịch không thành công.Các điều khoản nên rỏ ràng. Đừng sợ phiền hà, hãy nghĩ về các rủi ro có thể gặp phải và cùng thỏa thuận phương pháp giải quyết. Cả việc hoàn thành chậm tiến độ, không đạt chất lượng, hủy hợp đồng v.v... Các điều khoản càng rỏ ràng càng thể hiện rỏ trách nhiểm của cả hai bên, đồng thời tránh những tranh cãi không có lợi nếu nhở hợp đồng thất bại.Khi cảnh báo, hoặc kêu gọi sự ủng hộ từ cộng đồng. Việc đầu tiên của người viết là *GIỮ BÌNH TỈNH*, dùng lời lẽ trung lập để không đưa mình vào thế bị công kích vì dùng lời khiếm nhã. Người khác có thể làm điều càn quấy, nhưng đừng vì thế mà mình tự cho mình cái quyền làm điều quấy như họ. Khi mình sai thì mình không thể nói người khác sai. Ngoài ra, nên có những dẫn chứng, bằng chứng thuyết phục.Các bạn cùng tham gia cũng nên suy xét kỹ trước khi có ý kiến. Đừng xem thường diễn đàn cũng như mạng xã hội. Mỗi lời bạn viết ra có hàng nghìn, hàng vạn người sẽ xem qua. Nó thể hiện đúng bản chất con người của chúng ta. Chúng ta có thể tự tin mình đúng, mình hay, mình hoàn hảo. Nhưng không thể ép những người đọc qua nội dung đều nghĩ như thế. Chính những gì các bạn thể hiện, nó sẽ làm cho người đọc nghĩ thế nào về bạn.
> 
> 3. Trở lại vấn đề của maycncmini & truongkiet
> Cả hai vẫn đã kích qua lại mà không đưa ra được bất kỳ bằng chứng nào về giao dịch của mình, nên không thể kết luận được cụ thể vấn đề là thế nào. Thông qua nội dung các bài viết ờ các chủ đề. Có thể tóm lượt thế này.
> Bạn maycncmini có nhận, bảo lãnh (đã thừa nhận) nâng cấp máy cnc cho bạn truongkiet.Ban truongkiet phản ánh là máy sau khi nâng cấp chạy có dung sai lớn, ngoài ra các driver thường xuyên báo lỗi, thậm chí cả cháy nổ.Hai bên đã có nhiều trao đổi ngoài diễn đàn, khi chính thức phản ánh trên diễn đàn thì bạn maycncmini chối bỏ trách nhiệm đã nhận/bảo lãnh nâng cấp máy với nhiều lý do.Hai bên có nhiều lời qua tiếng lại với nội dung chỉ trích và dùng nhiều từ khiếm nhã.
> ...



Sorry Admin vì có những lời lẽ khiếm nhã trên diễn đàn
Mình xi n rút gọn một số vấn đề sau :

----------


## maycncmini

> Sorry Admin vì có những lời lẽ khiếm nhã trên diễn đàn
> Mình xi n rút gọn một số vấn đề sau :


Thứ 1 :  mình nhận máy của bạn truongkiet về cho Mr Hùng làm mục đích chuyển giao tất cả những cái mình biết cho mr Hùng 
Thứ 2 : Mr Hùng là người nhận tiền và ký vào biên bản nhận tiền của bạn truongkiet (cái này sao không thấy bạn truongkiet nói) còn văn bản đó sao không Scan đưa lên cho mọi người biết
Thứ 3 : Mình không được lợi ích gì từ vụ này, mình chỉ là người bảo lãnh nên mình phải có trách nhiệm với vụ này. Khi driver có sự cố mình đã thông báo yêu cầu chờ khắc phục. Trong khi mình ngày đêm tìm kiếm thông tin để khắc phục thì bạn truongkiet lên Forum bù lu bù loa nói driver chạy không ổn, thay hoài cũng vậy. Thử hỏi admin nếu người ta không hài lòng thì có nên tiếp tục ?
Thứ 4 : Nói cncmini không có năng lực ? ... hài  con máy 6-7 tấn còn chạy được nói chi con máy đó vào kênh youtube của maycncmini sẽ thấy
Thứ 5 : Khi đã không hài lòng thì lên kết thúc. Bạn truongkiet và Mr Hùng thỏa thuận với nhau đồ của ai người lấy, số tiền trả lại là do bạn truongkiet tự đưa ra, nhưng khi đến dỡ đồ thì không trả lại bộ máy tính admin nghĩ gì về vụ này ?
Thứ 6 : Khi đã lấy tiền xong còn lên forum la làng là lừa đảo, mình cự kỳ bức xúc về vụ này làm mất kiềm chế có những lời nói không hay

----------

CKD

----------

